# Politicians should be banned from University Campus?



## hanwant (Aug 31, 2006)

Shoudln't we ban these politicians after the recent killing of the University professor by the one student group..supported by political parties?


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 31, 2006)

If we could ban, we would have done it long ago! The student elections should be stopped when it is turning in political fight!


----------



## alltime.homie (Aug 31, 2006)

Firstly, politicians should never be involved with students. THe whole "backing up of students" is bad. As such, the education system are being ruined by them and their bright ideas of providing reservations. And to add to it all, they try to "actively" involve themselves in less "appreciable" acts such as this. *scoff*


----------



## mostwanted (Sep 18, 2006)

politicians shuold be banned.a university is a place of study not politics and all the politics in our country is


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 18, 2006)

And its ironic that most of the top colleges here are run by politicians themselves...


----------



## ketanbodas (Sep 18, 2006)

Ban Politicians From Frigging Politics !!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 18, 2006)

Agree Totally


----------



## Dr kilobyte (Sep 18, 2006)

politician banned in university .
and student  free for election by there own


----------



## mediator (Sep 20, 2006)

No elections, no politics............... only music and sports! And that tooo death metal!


----------



## digit_fan (Sep 20, 2006)

can't say, deponds upon the politician, as every politician is an individual, but then all are almost the same, so no comments.


----------

